# POR 15 Rust Paint



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

A friend used this on his '72 Volkswagon Beetle if bought earlier in the year. He was amazed how tough it is after taking a hammer to it. I've been thinking of getting myself a can and using it on the lawn mower decks to stopping the rusting and chipping. Has anyone else tried this product?

http://www.por15.com/POR-15-Rust-Preventive-Coating_p_8.html


----------



## Stan1949 (Oct 10, 2008)

Works well as long as the corrosion is not coming through from the back, especially on a panel where the inside cannot be reached, such as certain places on cars. Loctite "Extend", and Rust-oleum "Rust Reformer" seem to work equally well. I touched up some spots on my walk behind mower while it was apart to replace some parts in the front drive. Seems to be holding up. Make sure to pour into a small paper cup or such to dip your brush into. Do not dip brush into original container, or pour any unused portion back into the container, or you will activate the liquid in the container and it will be unusable.


----------

